# Pērk / Pārdod / Maina >  Unificētie anodtransformatori

## Isegrim

Piedāvājumā TA-262. Lietoti, bez defektiem. 4 x 56 V, 2 x 12 V; 1,05 A. Dzelzis ПЛ20х40-80, 260 W. 

Iespējamas vēl citas pozīcijas.

----------


## Gaija_5D

Nav īsti skaidrs, vai tie ir ТА262-127/220-50 vai ТА262-220-50.  Ar papildus tīkla tinumiem var ļoti ērti pielāgot spriegumam.

----------


## Isegrim

Ir tie pirmie no minētajiem. Bet arī bez mudrīšanas uz pirmā kondiķa var dabūt līdz 350 V. Un 1 ampērs lampu tehnikā ir nopietni - uz tā trafiņa var uzkārt divus _pušpulus_ ar divām paralēlām EL34 plecā un vēl krietna rezerve pāri paliks.

----------

